# READ ME!!!!!!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

*I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Of course you did.... Was there any doubt......Congrats


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

YAH!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! YIPPY SKIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You go girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Go Girl!!!







Go Girl!!







Go Girl!!!!







You are the best!!!







Go Jaimie!!!







Whooooohoooooo!!







Go Girl!!!







We had all confidence in you!
















[attachment=2525:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Well, I knew you would!!  *


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

There was NO DOUBT!!! in anyones mind!!!
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You give yourself a big pat on the back.. you've worked hard and have done so well!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!





























Way to go Jaimie!! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">*Was there ever any doubt?







We all knew you would pass with flying colors.







CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! You have worked long and hard to achieve this goal. Any clinic or hospital will be lucky to get you. *</span>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations Jamie, I wish you the best.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie, well done, of course we all knew you would pass with flying colors






























*WAS THERE EVER ANY DOUBT?????*

Some Veterinanry surgery is going to be very fortunate to have such a caring and compassionate person like you as a asset on their team.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Alright







U did it girl







CONGRATULATIONS!!!







We're so happy for you and YES we have a good veterinarian in da house'


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Way







to







Goooooooooooo







Jaimie!







We knew you could do it in style!







It's just the way you do things!







Congratulations, you have worked so hard and now deserve to have all your wishes come true!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah!!! Congratulations!!! Like we had any doubts anyway


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
YOU DESERVE A HUGE MARGARITA TO CELEBRATE SUCH AN ACHIEVEMENT. I am thrilled for you


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!! One step closer to moving to MS to be our vet!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats Jaimie!!! I knew you would!!!



































Wherever you work, I hope all of you patients know how lucky they are to have you caring for them


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!! That's fantastic!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*<span style="color:#FF0000">I TOLD YOU!! 







*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> YOU DESERVE A HUGE MARGARITA TO CELEBRATE SUCH AN ACHIEVEMENT. I am thrilled for you
> 
> 
> ...


i'm on it!!! 

margaritas all around!!! 

go jaimie! go jaimie!!!

the buttercup sends congratulatory noselicks and sends hi fives to parker, but she keeps falling down....

ann marie and the "not graceful, but enthusiastic!" buttercup


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats Jamie!!














We are all so proud


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

awesome, awesome news, we knew you would do it, congratulations


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks guys! i had a lot of doubt...and i had reason to....but im glad i passed...it was worth it leaving school during lunch and not having a thing to eat all day...then waiting til i left school to open the letter haha


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

WOW congratulations! That is awesome.....but we all knew you were the greatest and would pass without doubt.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Jamie! That is great news!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That is so awesome!!! I knew you would ace it. I'm so excited for you!!! Wherever you set up your practice they will be very privileged to have you. Congratulations!!! It's Margarita Time!!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

*







]



































WHOO-HOO!!!










































*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!!























I didn't expect anything else though!!!








Now when are you moving to rural west Tennessee?


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Of COURSE you did!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Now when are you moving to rural west Tennessee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, she is moving to rural southwest VA


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146912
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































































*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

I just know you'll love the mountains here in Colorado.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!! This is great news!














We are lucky to have you on the forum!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> *I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did we have any doubt? What wonderful news.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie




























I am just so very happy for you.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That's so awesome!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Of course you did,there was NEVER a doubt for any of us! Now FORGET what the others have said....You will LOVE Iowa














CONGRATS Jaimie!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

That's Fantastic!!!














We all knew you would do it!!














Congratulations!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congrats! Never any doubt in my mind you would do otherwise. You do like hot and humid here in Texas, right? Really wouldn't have to travel that far.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Jaimie,
We are all so proud of you.







I don't think there was anyone on here who had a doubt that you would pass your boards. So, a BIG CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So Jaimie,how are you,DH and Parker celebrating your passing? Wish we could have a huge party for you with your SM family! What fun we would have


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Dear Jamie,

Of course we all knew that you would pass...how could you not?? As knowledgable as you are and as caring and all around great person...how could you not?? You have more then it takes to get to where you want to be...you have heart...and that means a lot!!

Sometimes we can be our own worst critic but you should take a deep breath, exhale and give yourself a huge hug because you deserve it......Good going, Jamie!!

Now, Pacino says that you are simply going to LOVE New Jersey...he said to bribe you with the beaches and the ocean!! LOL

Congratulations!!

Marie & (think we can convince her, Mommy?? Tell her I'll kiss her mommy...) Pacino


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

yay good for you! congratulations!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Isn't it the best feeling? We have to pass a number of boards (called USMLE exams). So far I have passed USMLE Step 1, Step 2, Clinical skills (we see patients pretending to have illnesses, just like on Seinfeld







). Sometime this or next year I have to take Step 3 and eventually pathology boards!! Good lord


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamie, I am so happy for you.







We all new you would do well.







You really should look into Yuma Arizona, they are desperate. Seems there just isn't enough vets. In the winter the town has hundreds of snowbirds, and most have pets. I would love to have you care for Matilda and Muffy.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=146845


<div class='quotemain'><span style="color:#FF0000">Way to go Doctor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

how could you have even been worried!?!?

congrats


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Well while everybody's at it I might as well add how nice it is here in California.......Ruby Jean would love to have Dr. Jaimie move here.....................


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations Dr. Jaimie!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

TOLD YOU!!!!!!












































CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Well of course you did....I never doubted it for a second. 

Congratulations


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

This is so great. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

You go girl! Congrats!


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah you did, Sister!! Congrats!!

Although I'm sad I won't be able commiserate with you when I fail the bar












> *I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!! 
OF COURSE YOU DID!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------

